# Dryness - Grrrr!



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I had a hyst. about 4 1/2 years ago, and had a small problem with dryness. Got that cleared up. Now, for about the past month, I've had that itchy, dry, cracking feeling "down there" again. Any thought on how to clear that up? I think having IBS with the frequent wiping doesn't help. But the dryness also does not help the marital relationship! Anyway, any help would be appreciated. I was using prescription Premarin at first, but wasn't completely comfortable with that. Now I am using shea butter externally, which usually does the trick.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I am fortunate, and don't deal with this particular problem, but have friends who suggest the Very Private Intimate Moisture. They all swear by it.~Karen


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I've heard of this stuff, but I don't think it's sold in Canada.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

You could google it and then order it on-line.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

For a lubricant, you can't beat Astroglide. You almost don't need a man with this stuff!! lol


----------

